# NEED to FIND a HOME for this white bird, WV



## tryntohelp (Apr 15, 2015)

FOUND: Snow white pigeon with a band around one ankle. Band has the number 18. Walked into our business in Nitro, WV three days ago. Every day when we leave it waits until we come in the next morning. We have fed and watered it. We would love to find someone to take this bird and keep it safe. The weekend is coming and it will be alone.  PLEASE help us find a place for it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird. It may take a little time to find it a home.

PLEASE do not leave that bird alone during the weekend. It is vulnerable to predator attack and it is domestic and not used to being alone, and used to a roof over its head and food. It may not survive the weekend.

Please put in a carrier/cage and bring home. Meanwhile I will duplicate this thread to the adoption forum. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I wish I were there to adopt. Dont let him alone pls she is depending on you people now.thanks for feeding him. Hope he finds a good caring home soon but till then pls help him out with all the possible ways.thanks


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

In the meantime, catch it, put in cage or crate and keep it safe, bring it home with you, and see if anyone steps up, if in Canada, I would take for sure AND I know lots of breeders who want white ones. Google local pigoen breeders or clubs and see if anyone wants it. Put a local add like craigs list or in kijiji u.s. see what u find. Dangerous for it to be hanging around the ground, predators and such. Not to mention ruthless people who may take pleasure in harming innocent animals.


----------



## sddyn8 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can take the bird into my White Doves Rescue and give it a good home. Would you consider shipping it through US Postal Service to North Carolina?


----------

